# Owen or Certain Teed has less problems??



## HWConstruction (Jan 19, 2009)

*CertainTeed*

CertainTeed or GAF hands down. I use CertainTeed exclusively. You couldn't give me a OC shingle. Had to many problems with them.


----------



## HWConstruction (Jan 19, 2009)

The life of roofing material depends on a lot of factors. Is the decking in good shape, adequate ventilation, roof pitch, lots of trees overhead, severe weather changes? Proper installation has a lot to do with it also. Just to name some of the factors. I have seen 30 year roofs last as little as 12 years and some 30 year roofs last 30+ years.


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

What kind of problems were you experiencing with OC shingles?


----------



## reeses (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for responding. I appreciate it. What problem was there with Owen Corning? We're getting it redecked on the parts that need it, we do have ventilation, I don't know how good -- yeah weather changes are bad, and there are some trees, but they're not hanging over the roof itself... and we're paying a fair amount more for roofers who have a good reputation and are insured, bonded, etc... So many roofers here asked me why they would need insurance.
Also, it's cold here right now. The temp fluctuates wildy. How long would a roof need to "settle"? They're saying they can get it done in freezing temp, but again, some people say yes others no.. What do you feel?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## HWConstruction (Jan 19, 2009)

If you can wait until warmer weather I would. Shingles won't lay right and seal right in cold temps. You can roof in cold weather if you use thermal blankets to help seal the shingles but..... Thermal blankets are very very expensive. I've only seen one company that ever went to the expense of buying them. I can't elaborate to much on a lot of things for fear of getting sued, so I will just say wait if you can. Get proof of insurance and also workmans comp! 

Some of the problems I've had with a certain brand of shingle is different sizes. Some as much as a 1/4" in length and height. NOT GOOD. Tar strips missing, shingles stuck together unusable, tar strips at different heights. All in all not something I want to use or will use. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The majority of the problematic shingles from Certainteed were with 2 styles, the HallMark Shangle and the Horizon Shangle.

The Landmarks have a Great reputation amongst most Professional Roofing Contractors.

The tauted benefits of the OC Duration, with the wider nailing zone and the continuous super tacky tar strip adhesive may come back to haunt them Big Time, In My Opinion.

The wider nailing pattern allows roofers to Not place the nails were they are most beneficial, even though the wind rating is pretty high from the manufacturer and the adhesive strip may wind up preventing moisture from seeping out from under the shingles from condensation and such. This may cause blistering of the shingles and early failure.

They are a well known name, but they have put out a lot of low level shingles in their history, which has created a poor reputation amongst contractors who have been around for a while.

Ed


----------



## reeses (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for responding. Wow.. I never thought to ask about workers comp... I don't mean to sound dense, but you meant certainteed or owen was the one you had problems with sticking etc? 
They acted like it was just fine with the weather being cold, but I had heard otherwise. I can't wait months or anything like that, but I would like to as long as I can. What would be a good temperature for it not to drop below for awhile after the roof is up? A few days or a week of a higher temp wouldn't do much good? I'm sorry for so many questions. I've spoken with numerous roofers here, none of which want to acknowledge that cold weather is an issue.

Thank You


----------



## reeses (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Ed. I had noticed alot of problems with the series you mentioned. I've read good and bad about Landmark, but I felt it probably what would best suit my needs. I haven't been able to find much at all on Owen good or bad, except for what was said here. Reading this it really helps me in making a decision. Since you install Landmark I was wondering does it help your warranty any if they are certified with CertainTeed? (like Owen Cornings warranty gets better with certain certifications through them)


----------



## reeses (Feb 6, 2009)

Oops sorry HW! I read your post before, but this afternoon I wasn't thinking clearly when I asked which one you were speaking of, I should have read above to refresh. Sorry about that!


----------



## HWConstruction (Jan 19, 2009)

*You need heat.*

Heat is what melts the tar strip to bond the shingles together. Heat also softens the shingle to lay flat or contour itself to your roof. I don't like to roof if it gets below 45 at night. You need 2 or 3 *sunny* days in the upper 50's minimum with very little wind. 

OC are the shingles I won't use. CertainTeed does have an extended warranty if there product is installed by a Master Roofer certified by them. Ask your roofer about any warranties.


----------

